# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Científicos peruanos obtienen plástico biodegradable tras extraer almidón de papa

## Bruno Cillóniz

A partir del almidón extraído de la papa, un equipo de científicos de la Pontificia Universidad Católica del Perú (PUCP), con financiamiento del Programa de Ciencia y Tecnología (FINCyT), obtuvieron plástico biodegradable y biocompostable, que no afecta el ecosistema.     Así lo dio a conocer el Director Ejecutivo del Programa de Ciencia y Tecnología (FINCyT), doctor Alejandro Afuso Higa, quien sostuvo que la materia prima para la obtención de este plástico biodegradable puede ser de diferente tipo, caso de la papa, yuca, camote, plátano, legumbres, y otras fuentes de almidón con altos contenidos de acido láctico.  Reveló que los científicos de la Pontificia Universidad Católica del Perú, con financiamiento del FINCyT, iniciaron el año 2009 el Proyecto de Investigación Básica Aplicada y Precompetitiviva (PIBAP) denominado “Desarrollo de envases y embalajes biodegradables y compostables para la mejora de la competitividad agroindustrial”, que ha logrado esta innovación a partir de recursos naturales renovables.  Detalló que los investigadores de la Pontificia Universidad Católica del Perú tuvieron el apoyo de investigadores del Centro Internacional de la Papa, al igual que de la Universidad Agraria La Molina.  *Productos de embalaje para exportación*  El Coordinador General del proyecto en la PUCP, doctor Fernando Torres García sostuvo que “la ventaja de usar recursos naturales frente a otros existentes en el mercado es que estos materiales son biodegradables y a la vez biocompostables, vale decir, al desintegrarse vuelven a formar parte del medio ambiente, sin contaminar”.  Dijo que todo el proceso se inicia en el laboratorio tras cortar la papa en trozos, siendo colocada en una licuadora, donde se homogeniza. “Luego se extrae la humedad, se filtra y procesa mediante un método de centrifugación, donde la mezcla es secada para obtener el almidón”, expresó Fernando Torres.  “Utilizamos una extrusora de plástico, que ha sido adaptada para poder procesar plásticos convencionales y bioplásticos. A partir de ese producto (plástico caliente) es posible darle forma mediante operaciones posteriores de prensado, laminado, generando una lámina que se asemeja más a productos industriales”, manifestó el investigador de la PUCP, Fernando Torres.   *Alternativa a plásticos derivados del petróleo*  Aseveró que los bioplásticos son una alternativa frente a los plásticos convencionales obtenidos a partir de derivados del petróleo.  Aseguró que en el Perú para el embalaje de los productos agroexportables, generalmente se utilizan plásticos genéricos (derivados del petróleo) de bajo costo como el polietileno (PE), poliestireno (PS) y polipropileno (PP) para la producción de bolsas, espumas, bandejas, films, entre otros que no son biodegradables ni compostables, por lo que permanecerán en el ambiente por cientos de años, generando un problema de manejo de residuos y contaminación.  *Nueva industria en la producción de plásticos*  “El uso de empaques que utilizan recursos naturales como el almidón permitiría a las empresas peruanas contar con certificaciones de biodegradabilidad y compostabilidad que les permitiría abrir nuevos mercados con estándares más altos respecto al tema medio-ambiental”, expresó Fernando Torres.  Agregó que además que el uso de almidón de papa como materia prima para la producción de plásticos crearía una nueva industria en el Perú, que podría beneficiar a los productores de la costa, sierra o selva, que podrían comercializar su producción y aumentar sus ingresos, al obtener mejor precio por el almidón de tubérculos y raíces que por condiciones de calidad no se pueden colocar en el mercado de productos frescos.  Aseveró que la industria del plástico peruana importa resinas plásticas y para la producción de productos de embalaje, pero la tendencia mundial favorece el uso de materiales biodegradables porque no afectan el medio ambiente”.  “Gracias al financiamiento del BID, a través del Programa de Ciencia y Tecnología (FINCyT), hemos podido estructurar un proyecto específico sobre este tipo de materiales. Ahora debemos reforzar la investigación básica, para luego dar lugar a investigación aplicada en tecnologías”, expresó Fernando Torres.  Sobre el FINCyT, el Programa de Ciencia y Tecnología (FINCyT) es una iniciativa de la Presidencia del Consejo de Ministros (PCM), financiada por el Gobierno del Perú y el Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo (BID).  *Fuente: Agronegciosperu.org*Temas similares: jabas cosecheras de plastico Día de la Papa: Sierra Exportadora impulsa valor agregado para el tubérculo, inclusión productiva e industrialización de los andes peruanos Cajas de Plástico Corrugado Maquina para extraer aceite de palta Científicos del USDA y sus colaboradores secuencian la mayoría del genoma de la soya

----------

